# Rear Rack Bags/Containers: What you got?



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I am am trying to decide what kind of rear rack storage I want on the new Brute and wanted to see what everyone else has on their bikes. I am looking for something that can hold at least 20+ cans of be....soda as well as something to store a change of clothes or some rain gear. I dont mind having the seat back on their either. Also, I would like to see something more than just a hard cooler tied down with bungies. 

I have found the Classic Accessories Evolution Rear Rack Bag, and I like it alot. Does anyone have any experience with this bag? Are there any other similar bags like this I can compare it to? I would love to hear, or preferably see, what y'all are using on the back of your bike for storage and the cooling of beverages. 

Thanks. 

Mods: If this is the wrong location, please move it accordingly, but I figured this would be the best place to get the most responses on BF's. 

-Greg 

Here is the Classic Accessories Back I was talking about:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Well i just recently installed a kolpin helmet/storage on mine and let me tell you this is all the storage a person needs.. i put a soft cooler with drinks in it plus all the other things you may need..

heres a link http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...010405&cm_ite=0069273523665a&_requestid=64267


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

ive got a wes indrustries box an its ok,had to mod the latching systen on the lid an also waterproof it too.seats nice an comfy.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Keep in mind if you ride in dusty conditions then you might have issues with the zippers not working after a few rides.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a hard p[lastic seat/storage pack that looks almost identical to the pic u have up there but i don't like it because i always hit my elbows and *** off of it, i think the soft bag would be way better. I now use a small tote bin thats modified to fit the back rack and its perfect, it fits everything nice and snug including all the bevies.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

AMMO CANS FTMFW!










Brenton


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

A buddy of mine has one of those bags and it will a literal ton of stuff but the zippers are a MF when they get dirt in them.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Every zippered bag I have ever seen or used ends up with the zippers NFG and bungy cords holding everything in. I prefer a hard box on the front rack. Mine is a Tamarack.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

94blacksnk said:


> AMMO CANS FTMFW!
> 
> brenton


im with you bro. Them ammo cans you got look pretty good.
You got a pic of the inside with the speaker and amp all inside?
I like that setup and believe I would like a single ammo box with 1 speaker. 
For sitting and relaxing.. not riding and blaring. just a little something to have some tunes while chillin.


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

got a Tamarack as well and I like it


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

the zippered ones suck. bought one soft bag on rear rack but it wasnt what i seemed like in the pics so i sent it back. kept sinking in in the middle. by the way anyone have a stock rear rack wanting to sell


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

where are you guys getting the rear back rest that bolts to the rack?


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

Type in atv backrest on ebay some require some modification to bolt on


----------



## rancher (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an ogio soft bag. Really like it would buy another. Doesnt have zippers uses buckles instead. It seems to be pretty waterproof. We have 4 quads 3 have ogio bags on them the other a hard plastic . wish we had 4 ogio bags.


----------



## GNX Guy (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

I've had the Plano hard box on the back of my Prairie 650 for 2 years now and love it. My buddy bought one of those soft bags and says it sucks. I just this past Sunday bought another Plano box for my son's brand new Brute 750i.

I don't abuse my quad, but I do abuse the storage box. As I use it for doing work and loading and unloading tools and such on the farm. Was $119.00 at cabellas, less a $20.00 coupon.

Joe


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a really nice rear storage box, cant remember the brand and I loved it til the latches broke. Tried riggin some stuff up and finally used the ol bungy cord trick. Got to lookin a lil ratty so i went to wal mart and bought a plastic storage box that looked similar to a tool box, some u-bolts and used some silicone where the bolts came thru the bottom. Works like a charm, looks good and was 15 bucks. If it breaks, throw it away and buy a new one!!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree I am anti soft bag. had two of them and they all ended up with ripped zippers or the straps ripped causing the bag to come off the rack. What I have now is a good ole Harbor Fright Tool box. LOL. Holds a 12 pack, air compressor, patch kit and a sweatshirt if need be. Not water tight but it is solid. LOL Bought some camo tape to match the bike and away we go.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Thom, why would you take your front rack off?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Muleskinner said:


> Thom, why would you take your front rack off?


Blame me. Some like the look..a bit less utility and more sport. We put it back on when needed.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Groovy. Just curious.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Thom said:


> I agree I am anti soft bag. had two of them and they all ended up with ripped zippers or the straps ripped causing the bag to come off the rack. What I have now is a good ole Harbor Fright Tool box. LOL. Holds a 12 pack, air compressor, patch kit and a sweatshirt if need be. Not water tight but it is solid. LOL Bought some camo tape to match the bike and away we go.


 Thats what i got . the stuff i got in there dont need to be water tight .I just needed some storage .extra tow rope ,zip ties , raditor power washer just in case (dont dis it saved my rad. a time or two) made it myself. also have a can of "OFF" skeeters get bad in the swamp.


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Made by "Wes Industries"
Model : Wes Cargo


----------

